# Lunar Transit



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Just about finished with a Moonbus for a NASA co-worker. I tweaked the interior a bit, rebuilt the antenna assembly and added cargo pallets, safety railing, etc.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

excellent work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent! Love the mods you made! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Herb she looks sweet :thumbsup: Simple add ons that realy do complete the look. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

As always Herb, fantastic work........:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice clean build! Are you in Florida? I live about 30 minutes North of the Cape! 

I gotta' order one of these kits!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Washington State Tim, I retired here. The Moonbus is for a very good friend at JPL in Pasadena.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It actually looks FUNCTIONAL!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Taking a little liberty with some discarded markings, added new engine bells. Next I need to add straps from the overhead risers, seatbelts, and a bit more touchup painting, cargo, netting,tiedowns , cabin clutter and I think I'll be just about done.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Ductape, excellent work on the Moonbus! Nice roll bars. Do you mind if I ask where you got your Nasa meatball decals?? Also, do you know where I could get a few small JPL logo (red letters)?? I really need some for a project I am working on. That astronaut figure looks kool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Meatballs came from an F-104 Starfighter sheet, as for the JPL logo, let me look around a bit I might have a .pdf file of it.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you Mr.Tape! I have need of a JPL decal about 1/2" to 3/4" in size. I will appreciate the help. I remember a blue/white version of the starfighter hanging in the Air and Space museum in D.C.. It had Nasa meatballs on it. I think there was a kit of it somewhere,but forgot who makes it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Interior is done. Even a through the cockpit window shot.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Hasegawa did a 1/72 NASA F-104 about 10 to 15 years ago.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

A fun interpretation! Good stuff.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*YEAH MAN!!!!:thumbsup:Loooooooking Gooooood*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love it. Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Those modifications make plenty of sense,depending for what reason you would use the Moonbus.Fantastic initiative.I bet you're happy the Moonbus was manufactured again in order to attempt these modifications.I imagine someone would be rather hesitant to do the same to an original Aurora Moonbus at $500.00 a pop or more.:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What they all said! *EXCELLENT!* :thumbsup: Very original and thoughtful.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice! Looks like it could really be an actual NASA vehicle.
Steve


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the changes you made- it looks more current-world-functional than stylized deco...

.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice build, Dtf! :thumbsup:


----------

